# Atticus Donations-Update with Total So Far



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

If it's ok with everyone-I will take donations through my Paypal account for Atticus for reward $, bulletin board $, whatever is needed. If you would like to donate-please PM me and I will give you my email addy to use for Paypal. 

Thanks!! 

Please come home Atticus!! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Done!!!


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

> Done!!![/B]


Ditto!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I just PMd you, Miss Gena.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

just messaged you.. thanks for doing this gena!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I've requested info, too, please. I'd love to be able to contribute.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I've also requested info.....I would love to give to bring that sweet baby home!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

sending right now.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

You guys all have such great hearts! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Thank you!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

done.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

A little more donated from me and Karli. 


Joy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

We've sent ours.... Glad to help. It's frustrating just sitting here worrying... Hopefully our donations will help bring him home.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Done.

Thanks again for setting this up, Gena!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Ellie, Edgar and Emmet sent a donation.

Cathy


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie, Tilly and I sent ours too. I haven't told the girls yet. They love Atticus and Rugby and will be broken hearted.

Still praying and praying and praying. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Gena thank you so much for heading this up. I'm about to pm you. 
Just think guys, if even 100 of us gave only $5, that would be an easy $500 to help Jennifer do what's needed to find Atticus. Of course I hope we can raise even more with a forum as large as this, but that just helps to show that every little bit will help!!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

We scraped together a few bones for Atticus and our Mommy sent it in.

From,
Benny, Cassie. Pinki, Huey and Will Lee 


Gena,
Can you tell us what we are up to in donations? Or put up a donation meter?
And Kudos to you...great idea.
Nancy


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Miss Skylar said she would give up her flossies for a year if it would help bring Atticus home...donation on it's way.....


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for setting this up, Gena. 
I'll be pm'ing you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Done!

Come home, Atticus!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

A little more donated from Abbey & me, too. Warms my heart, 'cause I know you all would do the same for me. SM is a great group!!! :aktion033:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I also need info. Please, please let this help get Atticus home........


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

A little more added to the pot. 

Thanks for getting it together to let us help no matter where we are!


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm in!

mary anna herk and thena


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Done. I just hope this small effort can help bring Atticus home.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Done.


----------



## breezymalteezy (Aug 2, 2007)

I think the red light flyer pass out sounds like a great idea.

I don't have a lot of experience with this, but I think putting as much of the donations towards a reward as possible would be a good idea. 

It might also be a good idea to emphasize how upset and loved Atticus is and that the reward will be given no questions asked.

We went ahead and sent a PM to you. If you have any ideas you want to discuss please let me know. We're here to help!

-Mandy, Alex and Ajax


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*(this is such a great idea! big reward money will motivate people of all shapes and sizes to bring our atticus home*)*


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*just bought you a 'ticket home'.... c'mon now atticus. 
take the train, the bus or car. 
let someone bring you or call home to pick you up. 

but it's really time to get home now. PLEASE little baby!!!
:wub: :wub: :wub: *


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Done!

Josie says: I told mommy to send my allowance to Atticus so he will come home!


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

I joked on another thread about how you guys help spend my money... this one is a no brainer. I have PM'ed you for details.


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

Done.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gena, how much has been collected? Any decisions on how it will be spent? We need to put it to good use soon, if he isn't found today.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I think that's a good idea-if they want to do a full page ad in Sunday's paper if he's not found today or something-I imagine we would have enough!

Are you all ready for this?!?! We are now at ............................................$787.00!!!!! :chili: :chili: 

Who but family could show this much love? :grouphug: 

Jennifer and Ken-let us know what you'd like to do with the money. But-I'm still hoping and praying he will be found today like everyone else!! rayer: rayer:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

WOW!!! $787.00! That is incredible! We sure will have enough money to do whatever we can to help bring Atticus home. If he isnt found today, I say we make a decision tomorrow and put that money to use. Jennifer and Ken will know what is best to do with it. Hopefully it was Atticus that they saw, but you never know.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG, $787, that is so awesome. :smilie_daumenpos: I sure do hope they find that baby today. Still praying like crazy. rayer:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

wow, great total!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

FANTASTIC! I was hoping for $500! You guys are great!

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

WOW! We are quite an awesome group, if I do say so myself!!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

WOW! :smilie_daumenpos: :aktion033: Good Job everyone!! It feel's good to know we can come togeather in a time of need!

Hold on Atticus your coming home!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Done.

That is amazing amount and I'm sure still growing. I'm just glad that since I can't be there to help this gives me a way of doing something. Still looking for that "happy ending" post!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

That is amazing Gena. I hope and pray this effort will help find that boy! 

Listen, Atticus....you've got us all worried and no one is getting any sleep! Plus, God is working overtime, trying to keep up with all our prayers for you! You MUST come home today!! 

rayer:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I just sent mine.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I feel that I couldn't belong to a greater group than our SM Group!!!!!!!! This is so wonderful that we have collected that much so far!!!! Atticus, baby.......please come home tonight and you can have ice cream and treats for a long, long time. Lets keep praying for that darling little baby to come home!!!!!


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

<span style="font-family:Century Gothic">BUMPING :biggrin: </span></span>

*<span style="color:#0000FF">Bigs and I sent you money as well Gena.....


has the total changed at all since the Update!?!?!* :grouphug: :chili:


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

> I think that's a good idea-if they want to do a full page ad in Sunday's paper if he's not found today or something-I imagine we would have enough!
> 
> Are you all ready for this?!?! We are now at ............................................$787.00!!!!! :chili: :chili:
> 
> ...


They need to make a commercial, for everyone in there area to see on TV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Was wondering if we have used the money yet!

If not, we should!  We need to find a way to bring little Atticus home.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Was wondering if we have used the money yet!
> 
> If not, we should!  We need to find a way to bring little Atticus home.[/B]


I was thinking the same thing. We need to start using that money to bring Atticus home.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I think we should use it - what are we waiting for ... ???
I think Fay has a good idea.

We also have a group of men that sit outside on special areas looking for work .. they will work for $5.00 an hour - anything ...

Maybe 5 of them - it will be $25.00 per hour - 4 hours will cover alot.

We can take a full page ad ...

I am sure we have well over $800 now ...

No point in having the money sitting there until he's found


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I think Gena was traveling today. I dont know if she still has the money or if she already transferred it to Jennifer and Ken and if they are doing something with it. But I think that it is time to put the money to use....that little boy has been missing for long enough!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

we need to hire someone like this guy he goes everywhere in USA. someone with trained dogs. should we email him? get his fees?


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

> we need to hire someone like this guy he goes everywhere in USA. someone with trained dogs. should we email him? get his fees?[/B]



Yes! I can call and check for his fees in case Jennifer and Ken are interested in him and want to use our money for that. I will post back in a minute.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> we need to hire someone like this guy he goes everywhere in USA. someone with trained dogs. should we email him? get his fees?[/B]


He looks good to me. Yes, e-mail and find out his fees.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

please also think about the lady who contacted us on dogdetective. she didn't mention anything about money, but if, maybe she could get a bit of the whole sum.



> From: Sandy Kieft
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> Comments: Hi Ken,
> ...


*jennifer and ken need to contact her, I am just to far away to be able to plan anything, I don't know about the different time zones and so on. Im sure as soon as they come home and check emails they will decide about that.




ATTICUS, stay safe!! not long and you will be home rayer: rayer: rayer:*


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I can donate a buddy pass, which can fly him out to NM and back round trip on Delta if they decide to use him.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

This man charges alot to come to NM to do a physical search. However for $80 he will communicate directly with Ken & Jennifer, get maps of their area through email and lead them to a certain spot. I am going to email him and said he will send a full packet of information. I would like to also have him send his email to Jennifer that way she can decide if it is something they want to try. Does anyone have her email address? If so, can you please PM it to me. Thanks!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW I just checked his site and I'm impressed. I'll be waiting to see if he can be contacted and if he can help. It really does look like he's good.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

He says it is guaranteed to get him home in 5 days!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Schnuppe, 
Sending you a PM.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> This man charges alot to come to NM to do a physical search. However for $80 he will communicate directly with Ken & Jennifer, get maps of their area through email and lead them to a certain spot. I am going to email him and said he will send a full packet of information. I would like to also have him send his email to Jennifer that way she can decide if it is something they want to try. Does anyone have her email address? If so, can you please PM it to me. Thanks![/B]


How much? More than what we have raised?


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=527165
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure. He asked where it was and I said New Mexico. He said he is on the Jersey coast right now. He said "that would cost a whole lot for me to come out" then he said he would give me prices if I emailed him.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*the animal communicator who I contacted a couple of days ago replied, she has so much to do, that she said ONLY if the life of the dog is seriously in danger she could do a session and let the others wait, she is very overbooked. that would cost an extra 75 € though. I do not know if it is a good idea doing a session from germany. the closer the better. but you have to decide.

I wrote to her, that in case jennifer and ken would like to come back to her, I will write again!

ohh I wish I wouldn't have to go away for the weekend. but rather help out here.*


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm thinking if I can fly him out and jennifer and ken can let him stay with them, then the only real fee would be his charge for the search. It can't be more than $1000 or can it?


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm not sure. I am trying to get ready to leave my house. I will be gone for about 5 hours. Would someone mind trying to get Jennifers email address and then emailing him for me. If not, I will be able to do it in the morning. I just didnt want to wait that long if it isnt necessary. His email is [email protected]. He said he would check his email later and then email Jennifer or whoever with all his info. All he needs to start is a map of the area from Jennifer.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> I'm thinking if I can fly him out and jennifer and ken can let him stay with them, then the only real fee would be his charge for the search. It can't be more than $1000 or can it?[/B]


That's what I was thinking...around $1,000 or so?


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

> His email is [email protected]. He said he would check his email later and then email Jennifer or whoever with all his info. All he needs to start is a map of the area from Jennifer.[/B]



I will do that! I will look up a map right now and send him an email with all details I have.!!!!

I think the detective is a superb idea!!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

> I will do that! I will look up a map right now and send him an email with all details I have.!!!!
> 
> I think the detective is a superb idea!![/B]



Thanks Becky!!! I owe you one! Hopefully this will help. I will check back later!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=527185
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :aktion033: thank you both. and Gatiger40 :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

michelle I PM'd you!

I wrote to him, explained everything, the situation, the details I have got about atticus, and a picture. Also a map of the area.
the contact details and now I HOPE FOR THE BEST!!! 

take care
rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

We are close to a 1000 aren't we? I haven't donated yet, I have to sneak it from hubby thru paypal. We have so many medical bills w/ my health issues. I will be pm'ing for the addy this weekend. If we need the money, we'll find it. We will find Atticus whatever it takes. :bysmilie:


----------

